
Is crypto money? - Sschellbach
https://coinward.substack.com/p/how-to-think-about-crypto-and-their-network
======
jillesvangurp
It is designed to have properties similar to currency. So yes, it is money
technically. But from a legal point of view this is less clear with some
countries treating them as securities instead. And from a practical point of
view the high transaction cost, slow throughput, and big exchange rate
fluctuations make crypto currency unusable for day to day usage. However, this
can change. Proof of stake and other approaches can fix the technical issues
and some countries are further than others with legislation.

